# SS Fort Lac la Ronge



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

Would any of our members have any info on the above ship? A photo would be a bonus.


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

"Fort Lac La Rouge" was completed by Burrard Dry Dock Company, Vancouver, in June 1942 for Untited States War Shipping Administration and bareboat chartered to Ministry of War Transport which appointed Joseph Constantine Steam Ship Line as managers. On 3 August 1944 she was damaged by a one man torpedo in 49.22N 00.21W and towed into Appledore. In 1948, still unrepaired, she was returned to the United States Maritime Commission which sold herto British Iron and Steel Corporation. Allocated to T. W. Ward she arrived Briton Ferry 16 February 1949 to be broken up.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Should the correct name not be 'Fort Lac La Ronge' ?

Bruce C


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks Dave,you took less time to answer than I took to type the original question!!Bruce asks if it's the right name? It is taken off a War Grave Headstone in a quiet corner of a local cemetery.I go by and visit "D.Regan Able Seaman"whenever I'm in the vicinity.


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

Bruce,
You have a better eye than I. Quite correct about the name which should read "Fort Lac La Ronge". As far as I can establish there was never a "Fort Lac La Rouge" suggesting that notnila might have to contact someone to correct the headstone.
Regards,
Dave Edge


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

O.K. I'll start by assuming that all .War Graves are the responsability of the War Graves Commission. I'll contact them and keep you posted.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Notnila,if the Powers That Be need a reference, there is a fleet list of all standard "Forts" online, with a short history of each ship.

http://fortships.tripod.com/fort_ships.


There is also "The Oceans, the Forts, and the Parks, Merchant Shipbuilding for British Account in North America During WWII" by Mitchell & Sawyer, published in Liverpool by Sea Breezes in 1966. I don't have a copy, but I'm sure that would give them the necessary information.


It's heartening to see that these men are not forgotten and that you are making the effort to bring the mistake to the attention of those who may be able to correct the grave marker.

Best,
Bruce C


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

I contacted C.W.G.C. and passed on all the info to them.So far not a peep.I would have thought that an organisation as big as that could at least acknowledge receipt of an E/mail.Not much but keeping you up to date. Regards Arch


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

Yesterday I received an E/mail from C.W.G.C. insisting that their records show that the ship is "Fort Lac La Rouge".Passed on references given by Bruce and can only hope that they follow them up.Am starting to feel and act like a GRUMPY OLD B*GGER!!


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

Sorry folks,it looks like the C.W.G.C.are taking no further action on this.It's very difficult to activate bureaucrats!Although they did provide some info".Daniel Regan AB, son of Flurence? & Sarah Regan of Newton,Cardiff".If any Taffies have been following this saga"",D.Regan Able Seaman" is visited regularly,and has not been forgotten.We owe a great dept to his generation.


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

There are two Merchant Navy graves in the Methilmill Cemetery and as you can see from files I have, the ships name has been spelt wrong for the Fort Lac La Ronge. The same type of mistake was made at a cemetery where I live and after contact was made by a member of the public to the local press and the CWGC, this was rectified.

McLELLAND, Greaser, DONALD REID, S.S. Empire Bascobel (London). Merchant Navy. 9th November 1945. Age 47. Son of James and Jessie Reid McLelland; husband of Danalena McLelland, of Methilhill. Section L. Grave 39. West. 

REGAN, Able Seaman, DANIEL, S.S. Fort Lac La Rouge (Manchester). Merchant Navy. 17th April 1944. Age 37. Son of Flurence and Sarah Regan, of Newtown, Cardiff. Section T. Grave 74. Middle.


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

Billy I don't know what else I can do.When one has to send two or three E/mails requesting acknowledgement of receipt of the original it gets pretty frustrating!I'm begining to suspect that the C.W.G.C.works on the theory that if they ignore one long enough one will go away and leave them alone.In fact it's true! ONE DOES!!!!


----------



## CAPILANO (Aug 24, 2005)

I lived in Appledore and had sight of the vessel frequently. She was the "FORT LAC LA RONGE" Anyone looking at a map of Canada will find Lac la Ronge up to the Northeast.


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

The ship was registered with Lloyd's under her Official No. 169062 in 1942. The link below will take you to the register and show the correct spelling you mention. I would advise you send a copy to the CWGC and a photo of the incorrect spelling on the headstone if you have one.

http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/pdffile.php?name=42b1014.pdf

A contact of mine had a headstone of a Merchant Seaman at the Becklingen War Cemetery changed to the correct spelling for his ship. It was recorded and engraved as AFRICA STAR, when it should of read AFRIC STAR. Also in Thornaby cemetery near where I live I reported a broken RAF headstone , which was eventually replaced, but was spotted later with a spelling mistake on the individuals rank. This was also subsequently changed.


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

Billy,
I have already given CWGC this info and got nowhere,I didn't pursue it because I have very little patience with jumped up office wallahs who do not or cannot understand the importance of the correct information on a War Grave.I am not diplomatic enough to deal with them!
Regards Arch


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello Arch,

I've had a few dealings with the CWGC over the years. If you have photo of this grave can you email it to me at [email protected]. I will then put the information forward to the commission again both by email and in writing.

Even if I have to order and pay for a copy of her 1944 Log Book & Crew Lists, I will do so, to try and have it rectified.

Rgds Billy


----------



## Geoff_E (Nov 24, 2006)

I think some people have been a trifle harsh about the CWGC. Yes, I'm sure it does have the bureaucratic foibles you might expect of a government agency but it does a tremendous job around the world. We should value it as a uniquely British institution. 

I've taken the opportunity to visit the memorials of various family members who fell in both WWI & WWII. That of the WWII casualty is on the Dunkirk Memorial (no known grave). To get to the British cemetery you pass the French one and the difference is quite stark, and surprising; the difference between the "almost unacknowledged" and the "never forgotten"?

Remember, their work is still ongoing.


----------



## CAPILANO (Aug 24, 2005)

I have been in touch with Billie McGee (MNA) who is quite prepared to persue CWGC to correct this anomaly. He requires a photo of the grave - he aleady has the grave details. He usually gets things done! It's another avenue to explore
Rgds
Capilano


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

OK Guys,I'll try to get a photo taken and posted by the weekend.I hope Billy McGee achieves more than I did.Maybe I was unable to express myself properly,I do know of,and appreciate,the sterling work that the CWGC do.It's more likely that as I grow older my patience grows shorter!Could there be a connection?
Best Regards
Arch


----------



## CAPILANO (Aug 24, 2005)

FORT LAC LA RONGE. Recent correspondence has sharpened my interest in the cir***stances surrounding the one casualty and his resting place.
If the vessel was torpedoed off Le Havre and towed to Appledore, how come D.Regan is buried in Methilhill Cemetry which I understand is in Fife although his next of kin were from Cardiff? Am I missing something?


----------



## DICK SLOAN (Jan 19, 2007)

This sounds like something from Jack Higgins.....


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

Methil,a mile or so from Methilhill,was a convoy assembly area and anchorage.It's possible that the poor guy died or was killed while vessel was there.
PS Planning to get photo tomorrow!
Regards Arch.


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

Just checked with Arnold Hagues' Convoy Data Base."Fort Lac la Ronge"was in/at Methil on 3 separate occasions,April,June and July 1944.


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Daniel Regan's death occured April 1944, more than three month prior to the incident in August 1944. 

For him to of been awarded War Grave status his death needed to of been reported to the CWGC by the Registrar General of Seaman and Shipping as having lost his lives due to direct enemy action or increased war risk.

The Fort Lac La Ronge had departed Methil on the 16th April and arrived South End the 18th April. If the convoy records are correct he died while at sea between the two ports and his body must of been transported back to Methil.

Next week I'm going to order acopy of her Log Book for the dates in question to find out just what happened to him.


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

I took this photo today,it's not the best,but it is legible.I'm glad that this thread has been re-opened,I'm just sorry that I did't have the skills to complete the task I gave myself.


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks Marconi Sahib,Iwas in the midst of trying to,rotate when I realised it had been done.I would have managed it by midnight tomorrow!!
Regards Arch.


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Have ordered a copy of the 1944 Log Book entries around the date of Mr. Regan's death using the TNA Digital Express service, so hopefully by 5 0'clock tomorrow evening I will be able to let you know how he died. 

These do***ents will also include the front page of the Log Book with the correct spelling for Fort Lac La Ronge, which will be forwarded to the CWGC alongside with the Lloyd's Register link below and hopefully they will have his headstone corrected in the near future.

http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/pdffile.php?name=44b0391.pdf


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice one Billy,good luck mate.
Best Regards, 
Arch


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Will be another 24 hours at least until I can get the Log Book. Someone cocked my order up or does not know how to read the file I asked for.


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Further dealys. I tried ordering file again today, but it is in use by another reader at Kew. Will have to try later this week.(MAD)


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Now have Log Book entries detailing Mr. Regan's death. "Suspected Acute Malaria" (see attach.) This also solves the mystery of why he is buried in Methil. He was hospitalised from the ship at Methil and died on the 17th whilst the ship was at sea. 

The CWGC tell me they are governed by strict rules and state "Merchant Seamen needed to be reported to the Commission by the Registrar General of Seaman and Shipping as having lost their lives due to direct enemy action or increased war risk" to be granted War grave status, but again I have found inconsistency in the rules. Don't get me wrong, I believe Daniel Regan is just as entitled to his war grave as all Merchant Seamen should be no matter what they died from during war time, again though who has the right to decide one from the other.

I have just in the last fortnight had 21 crew lost from the SS Lochgarry rejected by the CWGC. The SS Lochgarry, 1,670grt, (David McBrayne Ltd) while OHMS on a trip from Glasgow to Oban to collect a group of soldiers bound for the Faroes struck rocks off the Mull of Kintyre. Drifting, crippled, & straying off course in gale force winds on the night of 20th January 1942 the Lochgarry sank off Torr Point, Rathlin Island, just over a mile South-East of the Rue Point Lighthouse in position 55' 15N 06' 10W. Twenty one men lost their lives when their life-boat was smashed against the rocks North of Doon Bay. Twenty survived. The three naval DEMS gunners killed from Lochgarry all received War Grave status, two being buried ashore with the third being commemorated on Plymouth Naval Memorial. None of her Merchant Seamen killed were granted the privilege and have no official commemoration.

The reason for the rejection was the Registrar General of Seaman and Shipping did not even bother to apply at the time and the CWGC do not consider this as a "War Risk" going by the rules they abide by.

Any how back to the original thread I will send details to the CWGC regarding the misspelling on the headstone and see what comes about.


----------



## CAPILANO (Aug 24, 2005)

Well done Billy- mystery solved . Mind you, I note that Daniel Reagan was, in fact, a Fireman/Trimmer not an Able seaman. Maybe they should remove the old headstone and start again!
Happy Easter to all
Capilano


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

I have to say thanks to Arch, Billy and others who have taken the time and made this effort to correct the headstone.
It says something for the human spirit that, more than sixty years onward, it's important to correct an error on a seaman's wartime grave marker.
Whether we knew him personally or not, he represents those who gave for us.
Chances are the ship's name is now going to be corrected and, fancifull or not, I can't help thinking that, perhaps, Daniel Regan will appreciate the change and will rest just a little easier.
Again, thanks,
Bruce


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

He was one of us,and that's all that matters.I trully hope that Billy has more more patience and diplomacy than I showed,and succeeds.
Best Regards
Arch


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

After my last posting,(and a few more Guinnesses0,I got to thinking isn,t it time we corrected the title of this thread and give the ship its proper name?Perhaps someone on watch on the bridge knows the procedure as it's beyond me.(I nearly said"it's all white man magic",but that would be non-PC!!)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Bridge reporting! Name change done, Sir. (Thumb)


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks Marconi Sahib,I knew that somebody aboard would be sober enough to do it.
Best Regards 
Arch


----------



## Bionic Chippy (Aug 26, 2012)

*Fort Lac La Ronge, "a distant memory"*



notnila said:


> Would any of our members have any info on the above ship? A photo would be a bonus.


Among my press cutting I have found a print out from the Bideford Gazette dated 22, Jan. 1949 sent to me by a cousin in Appledore.

Quote: Almost exactly four years after it had been towed up the river Torridge, the 7,000 ton Fort Lac La Ronge on Tuesday morning was taken on her last voyage by two Swansea tugs to the breaker's yard at Britton Ferry, South Wales, where she is to be scrapped for the British Iron and Steel Corporation Salvage Ltd.

It was on February 14th, 1945, that the Fort Lac La Ronge was brought up the Torridge to be laid up after it had been laying in Newport Dock with pumps and attendance day and night.
To enable the ship- which was drawing sixteen feet of water, had to wait for a spring tide before floating off-to be steered on her last voyage, a large hole was cut in her port side to counter balance the huge jagged rip in her star-board side aft, caused by an explosion on the Normandy beaches during the invasion.

Work of preparing her for the voyage to South Wales was carried out by Messrs. P. K. Harris and Sons, Appledore and the agents were Messrs. William Hobbs, Appledore.
The ship, which had grown to be a familiar sight, especially to those travelling on the Bideford-Instow road, was one of about two hundred exactly similar vessels built in Canada in 1942-43 all of which were prefixed with the name 'Fort'.

Why my interest? I was an apprentice with the Mountstuart Ship Repairing Company at the Tredegar Dry Dock, Newport and my father who was a shipwright was at the initial dry docking. 
The press cutting includes a picture of the ship in the River Torridge


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

View attachment 29699


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

Many thanks to Bionic Chippy for the information and to A.D.FROST for the photo(it must be as rare as hen's teeth!)May I download it so that I can lay it by D.Regan's grave on M.N.Day?

Best Regards
Arch.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

notnila said:


> Many thanks to Bionic Chippy for the information and to A.D.FROST for the photo(it must be as rare as hen's teeth!)May I download it so that I can lay it by D.Regan's grave on M.N.Day?
> 
> Best Regards
> Arch.


photo. from WSS History of Constantine.(?HUH)


----------



## capkelly (Feb 13, 2006)

With regard to his fathers name many Irishmen of that era wer named Florence (not just a female name) and I rememember many a Florrie, times change!!


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

Thanks also for the diversion into the sorry tale of the Lochgarry. In my role as a city councillor in Glasgow I have just been approached by a relative of someone who served in the SS Lochgarry, seeking my help to get them a memorial. I dont know how easy that will be but the story is interesting and the rules seem to me to be beyond petty to refuse such a simple honour to the men who were lost.

I would be glad to hear from anyone else with a Lochgarry connection or indeed anyone here who is based in or near Glasgow who might assist me in this.
thanks again

nina


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Nina
I dont know how easy that will be but the story is interesting and the rules seem to me to be beyond petty to refuse such a simple honour to the men who were lost.


From experience, trying to get the powers that be to acknowledge and commemorate the sacrifices made by the men and women of the Merchant Navy can be very frustrating.
As LOCHGARRY was lost to Marine causes rather than enemy action, given the current political climate I think the chances of a publicly funded memorial are slim to say the least.
That said. If you are serious in your endevour. There is a group of people, some of whom contribute to this website who will try and help you.

Your call.





SS Lochgarry, 1,670grt, (David McBrayne Ltd). Converted to a Government Transport ship, she had previously been requisitioned and involved in Dunkirk evacuation. While OHMS on a trip from Glasgow to Oban to collect a group of soldiers bound for the Faroes she struck rocks off the Mull of Kintyre. Drifting, crippled, & straying off course in gale force winds on the night of 20th January 1942 the Lochgarry sank off Torr Point, Rathlin Island, just over a mile South-East of the Rue Point Lighthouse in position 55' 15N 06' 10W. Twenty-two men lost their lives when their life-boat was smashed against the rocks North of Doon Bay. Twenty survived. The three DEMS gunners killed from Lochgarry all received War Grave status, two being buried ashore with the third being commemorated on Plymouth Naval Memorial. None of her Merchant Seamen killed were granted the privilege and have no official commemoration.

This loss is no different to that of the SS Ashbury lost with all hands 8th January 1945. The bodies, both that of Merchant Seamen & Royal Navy DEMS gunners recovered from her sinking were buried with full war grave status and have official CWGC headstones and those who have no grave but the sea are commemorated on Tower Hill Memorial on Panel 10.

Lochgarry casulaties named below are from an official copy of her 1942 Log Book & Crew Agreements which I purchased from The National Archives at Kew.

ADAMS, Greaser WILLIAM PARK. SS Lochgarry (Glasgow). Merchant Navy. 20th January 1942. Age 44, of 18 Finnieston St. Glasgow. (died from accidental cold & exposure)

BROADLEY, 2nd Engineer, JOHN MORRISON. SS Lochgarry (Glasgow). Merchant Navy. 20th January 1942. Age 56, of 190 Campsie St. Balornock, Glasgow. (died from accidental shock & muliple fracture of ribs)

BUCHANAN, Fireman, ROBERT NORMAN. SS Lochgarry (Glasgow). Merchant Navy. 20th January 1942. Age 40. C/o Campbell, 76 Ballmulloch Road, Glasgow. (died from accidental cold & exposure)

CRUIKSHANK, Donkeyman, WILLIAM. SS Lochgarry (Glasgow). Merchant Navy. 20th January 1942. Age 53, of 14 Fonthill House. Owen Road, Liverpool. (died from accidental cold & exposure)

FISKIN, 1st Radio Officer, WILLIAM. SS Lochgarry (Glasgow). Merchant Navy. 20th January 1942. Age 45, of 280 Crow Road, Glasgow. (died from accidental cold & exposure)

FLETCHER, Greaser, ROBERT. SS Lochgarry (Glasgow). Merchant Navy. 20th January 1942. Age 29. C/o White, 33 McLean St. Glasgow. (supposed drowned)

GIRARDOT, Second Officer, JOHN FRANCIS. SS Lochgarry (Glasgow). Merchant Navy. 20th January 1942. Age 39. C/o Stewart, Marchiston Cresent, Edinburgh. (died from accidental cold & exposure)

HIGHET, Chief Officer, IAN. SS Lochgarry (Glasgow). Merchant Navy. 20th January 1942. Age 23. C/o Muirhead, 6 Joppa Gardens, Edinburgh. (died from accidental shock & skull fracture)

MacALPINE, Chief Steward, JOHN McKENZIE. SS Lochgarry (Glasgow). Merchant Navy. 20th January 1942. Age 32, of Dallas, Anderson Terace, Ardrossan. (supposed drowned)

MacCLEOD, AB/Lamptrimmer, RODERICK. SS Lochgarry (Glasgow). Merchant Navy. 20th January 1942. Age 20, of Seaside, Meavaig, Tarbert. (supposed drowned)

MacDONALD, Messroon Boy, JAMES. SS Lochgarry (Glasgow). Merchant Navy. 20th January 1942. Age 18, of 10 Moodiesburn St. Glasgow. (died from accidental cold & exposure)

MacDONALD, Sailor, NEIL. SS Lochgarry (Glasgow). Merchant Navy. 20th January 1942. Age 26, of Grosebay, Harris. (supposed drowned)

McENANEY, Firman, BERNARD. SS Lochgarry (Glasgow). Merchant Navy. 20th January 1942. Age 20, of 28 Balmano St. Glasgow. (died from accidental cold & exposure)

McKENZIE, Sailor, JOHN. SS Lochgarry (Glasgow). Merchant Navy. 20th January 1942. Age 21, of Seaview House, Geocrab, Harris. (died from accidental cold & exposure)

McPHEE, Carpenter, DAVID. SS Lochgarry (Glasgow). Merchant Navy. 20th January 1942. Age 24, of 9 Russell St. Paisley. (supposed drowned)

MUNRO, Cook, JOHN, SS Lochgarry (Glasgow). Merchant Navy. 20th January 1942. Age 48, of 7 Joss St. Invergordon. (supposed drowned)

NICHOLSON, Greaser, GEORGE,. SS Lochgarry (Glasgow). Merchant Navy. 20th January 1942. Age 47, of 268 Paisley Road, Glasgow. (supposed drowned)

ROBERTSON, Galley Boy, THOMAS. SS Lochgarry (Glasgow). Merchant Navy. 20th January 1942. Age 16, of ***brae View, Nelson St. Dunoon. (died from accidental cold & exposure)

SMITH, Fireman, FREDERICK GEORGE. SS Lochgarry (Glasgow). Merchant Navy. 20th January 1942. Age 27, of 30 Soho St. Smethwick, Birmingham. (died accidental asphyxia from drowning)

DEMS Gunners lost from Lochgarry. Commemorated under the CWGC remit.

DAVIE, Able Seaman, ARTHUR, P/JX 291007. H.M.S. President III. Royal Navy. 20th January 1942. Age 20, of 33 Brook St. Leicester. Son of Alfred and Charlotte A. Davie, of Leicester. (died from accidental cold & exposure) Buried Belfast City Cemetery. Glenalina Extn. Sec. D. Grave 16.

KELLY, Able Seaman, JOHN HORACE, P/JX 289262. H.M.S. President III. Royal Navy. 20th January 1942. Age 21, of 3 Craig Road, Troon. (died from accidental cold & exposure) Commemorated Plymouth Naval Memorial. Panel 64, Column 1. 

McCANN, Able Seaman, CHARLES, D/JX 183563. H.M.S. President III. Royal Navy. 20th January 1942. Age 38, of 7 John Mitchell St, Newry. (died from accidental cold & exposure) Buried Newry Old Chapel Roman Catholic Cemetery. Sec. A. Grave 29-30.

Roger


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

*SS Lochgarry*



Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello Nina
> I dont know how easy that will be but the story is interesting and the rules seem to me to be beyond petty to refuse such a simple honour to the men who were lost.
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks for all this.

This area of maritime history is not my expertise but you guys clearly know the lot, including the CWGC rules of which I had never previously been aware. However, political climate is something I am immersed in and my impresion is that there is a real change in the past few years and all sorts of previously neglected groups and individuals are being commemorated.

I wasnt originally much minded to do anything particularly effortful about this query from the resident in my council ward, but having read the above, I am now somewhat irritated by the neglect and starting to feel that a wee bit more effort on my part is warranted. There is another councillor on whom I know I can rely 100%, so as to get cross-party support and as I already sit on a working group dedicated to sorting out the details of various other memorials, there is the possibility to do something perhaps. Probably not to alter the CWGC view but to do something public. Perhaps - maybe worth a try anyhow.

I would be glad to be pointed towards anyone who can guide me in this. 

nina
.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello again,
Given the remit of CWGC I think an approach to them would be a waste of time. You should however write to them in your official capacity asking the question-"Why are the merchant seaman who died on the SS LOCHGARRY not commemorated by the CWGC when the military personal who died aboard the same vessel are?"
Every little helps.
To be practical. I suggest you get in touch with the Merchant Navy Association Official Archivist Billy Mcgee.
His wealth of knowledge and commitment to, the remembrance of those who sailed with the British Merchant Navy, 1939-1945 is beyond comparison. Billy has been responsible for the erection of several Merchant Navy Memorials nationwide. If anyone can put you on the correct course, he is your man.
Email [email protected]

Roger


----------



## Mikecro (Nov 12, 2014)

*D Regan is my uncle*



notnila said:


> Thanks Dave,you took less time to answer than I took to type the original question!!Bruce asks if it's the right name? It is taken off a War Grave Headstone in a quiet corner of a local cemetery.I go by and visit "D.Regan Able Seaman"whenever I'm in the vicinity.


Daniel Regan is my uncle, the war graves commission has just contacted me, I was startled that you visited my uncles grave


----------



## Mikecro (Nov 12, 2014)

*Thanks*



notnila said:


> Sorry folks,it looks like the C.W.G.C.are taking no further action on this.It's very difficult to activate bureaucrats!Although they did provide some info".Daniel Regan AB, son of Flurence? & Sarah Regan of Newton,Cardiff".If any Taffies have been following this saga"",D.Regan Able Seaman" is visited regularly,and has not been forgotten.We owe a great dept to his generation.


I hope you are still a member on here, I have just found this site, just found out about my unces grave, and you just made me cry....Mike


----------



## Mikecro (Nov 12, 2014)

*D regan*



notnila said:


> Methil,a mile or so from Methilhill,was a convoy assembly area and anchorage.It's possible that the poor guy died or was killed while vessel was there.
> PS Planning to get photo tomorrow!
> Regards Arch.


 He died of malaria, mike


----------



## Mikecro (Nov 12, 2014)

*Not Florence*



capkelly said:


> With regard to his fathers name many Irishmen of that era wer named Florence (not just a female name) and I rememember many a Florrie, times change!!


Florence IS a female name, my grandfather [as was my uncle] name is Flurence, peculiarly Irish. Many people have made the same mistake particularly in the 19th century when the swarms of families fled the famine.


----------



## SwimRach (Apr 29, 2021)

Mikecro said:


> *Thanks*
> 
> 
> I hope you are still a member on here, I have just found this site, just found out about my unces grave, and you just made me cry....Mike


Daniel Regan is also in my family tree! Get in touch Mike!


----------

